# subchorionic hematoma...8 weeks



## Rosiegirl

Hi 

I had another ultrasound today and it showed a subchorionic hematoma. The size was 1.7 x 5 ..

Is that considered big? Will it heal on it's own. I have been on bed rest for 3 weeks and it hasn't gotten any better. 

I am currently 8 weeks and 3 days. The Doctors and nurses don't seem to be to concerned about it and tell me they usually heal on their own, but I am just really scared it will affect the pregnancy. I have had bleeding from it for the past 3 weeks as well.

Has anyone else gone through this? How long did it take to go away? Is there anything I can do to help it heal?


----------



## bakelite

I had one, measuring about 6cm at its biggest (11 weeks when I had a big bleed). I was on bed rest for a month and then have been told to take it easy ever since. My hematoma shrunk (they never disappear, but it is so small it can't be seen on an ultrasound) at about 24 weeks. I am now almost 34 weeks and all is going smoothly. It is a frightening experience, but almost all of the stories I have hear end with a positive outcome!


----------



## Amy-x

Is a bleed on the placenta a subchronic hematoma?


----------



## TigerLady

I had one with my DD. It went away on its own by about 17 weeks. But we didn't find it until like 14 weeks. 

The vast majority of them go on their own and don't cause any problems. :hugs:


----------



## LEXIANN21

I had two small hematomas discovered at 8 weeks. The first one was gone after one week. The second one was gone by my 14 week ultrasound. I never bled but i've read that is common. As long as its small i think you don't have much to worry about.


----------



## Grita

Hi,

I am new to this site. History: I am 40 and began TTC 2.5 years ago right after I got married. We had a hard time and after a year tried a few rounds of Clomid with IUIs and Gonal F with IUI. Eventually we got pregnant on our own on a "month off from drugs" last December. We lost that baby at 16 weeks (but we were told starting at week 12 that a loss was going to happen "any day"). He had a septated cystic hygroma that was very large. He was a boy we named Owen. 

After TTC again on our own for 6 months we had no luck and tried IVF. I had my first IVF transfer on Dec 3 and got a BFP 13 days later and my HCG levels were looking good. 

At my 6 week US I was told no heartbeat and baby was most likely a blighted ovum but to come back in a week. I grieved and thought I lost my baby. 

When I went back a week later, baby had a HB! but was told baby was measuring small and that gestational sac shape might be abnormal. But growth rate from week to week was good.

Went for another ultrasound today and growth from last week is normal again. But, I should be 7 weeks 3 days and am only measuring 6 weeks 4 days. So, baby is growing at the right rate but it still too small.

Also, gestational sac "still doesn't look right".

But I also learned today that I have a hematoma. Either it wasn't there or they didn't notice it last week. I don't know what size it is but it looked big to me. I have not had any bleeding (yet) but my Dr. told me several times she is "concerned" about the pregnancy and didn't send me home with any advice to take it easy or not lift etc. (as I see happened to many others with hematoma). She basically sent me home with the assumption that I will likely miscarry any day.

This part is torture, especially since my last pregnancy I waited 4 weeks wondering "is this the day"? I had a missed miscarriage with that pregnancy and ended up delivering Owen after they detected the lost heart beat.

So, now with this pregnancy it feels like deja vu. I just have to sit around and wait for the inevitable. I would like to remain positive but my Dr. isn't positive so it's hard for me to be.

Does anyone else have experience with hematoma but no bleeding?


----------



## berryblue290

I had one, no one seemed too worried for there is nothing you can do about it and it usually goes away. Good luck!


----------



## Starry Night

I have it. It seemed to go away at about 8 to 9 weeks after having a huge bleed (clots and cramping) and didn't show up on my last two ultrasounds. But last night I started bleeding again and had another ultrasound. Am waiting for the results but I did get to see the baby and it was moving around and had a healthy heart beat. So more bed rest for me.


----------



## gmh

any updates ladies?


----------



## Starry Night

Ultrasound came back clear so no explanation for my bleeding. I'm seeing my OB next week and hope to get more details. I spotted some more today but it went away again with rest.


----------



## needafriend

I was told at my 12 week scan that I had a small one. Dr was surprised I didn't have any bleeding.....20 week scan, no SCH? I know I had them with 2 of my other pg's...I had huge bleeds with clots and both my babies were fine. Try not to worry and take it easy. GL


----------



## liz_legend

I actually am 8+4 today and found out at our U/S appt yesterday that we have a small SCH too..
I think mine was like 1 cm x 1 cm or something

Doc told me: no strenuous activity, no lifting, no BDing for a few weeks and well see if it disappears..


----------

